# Have I missed much?



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Have I missed anything with not being able to log on much while away?.

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You been away then :lol: :lol: 

You've missed nothing but the usual.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope. Usual ole stuff.

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I suggest that you look at the "ABUSIVE POSTS" thread.

Plenty about you in there :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Have I missed anything with not being able to log on much while away?.
> 
> ray.


Only if you like Groundhog Day Ray :lol: 
have you been somewhere :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Dave Chemicals has left.  


Chris


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

But he will be *right* back soon, I bet!


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Been very quiet of late with a lot of people away.
Barryd off on his travels again but won't be away long as only got 6euros.
Pippin suffered a gas attack from the filler hose when filling his gaslow.

DavidL

Oh nearly forgot. Somebody re-arranged a sign in a car park in Italy.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just think :!: when we go next week, you will all have a rest from my posts for weeks and weeks as I won't be login on at all  Hip hip hurray, you say!
I'll be too busy enjoying M/Hing, having fun, and naturally having to test the French and German wine  just to make sure they are doing a good job :wink: The things I have to do, what a chore :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> But he will be *right* back soon, I bet!


I had a look yesterday to see when he last visited, and he'd been on so it's not like he's totally gone, he'll get notification emails etc, unless he unsubscribes to all the threads he's looked at over the years.

Hope everything. going OK me old, if you look in.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I nearly diverted to Switzerlamd but didn't .
Also nearly moved my gaslow filler to outside of the locker but won't .
And I think I helped someone to log on to Fon.
Just waiting now to be scared witless re the latest gas attack.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

rayrecrok - Have I missed anything with not being able to log on much while away?. 

Yes, 

Eric Pickles has won 'Slimmer of the Year Award'

One of the Millibands said something - but it wasn't reported.

Prince George filled his nappy last week.

Apparently there's been a tragic accident in either Eastenders or Coronation Street – or both.

Motorhome replies to forums still go 'off topic' on the first page.

Rolf Harris has been dropped from some programme or other for something he hasn't done – allegedly.

Englands cricketers are giving the Aussies a bit of a chance in the Ashes series – but rain is forecast again.

Gas attacks are reported near the Heinz factory.

And probably other things too mundane to mention ….....

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and the Daily Moan are still putting out EU scare stories, this time for their very large tugger readership

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-143880.html

Oh, and the weather's been quite good over here while you've been away, don't hurry back too soon, I'd like to get away in September.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Have I missed anything with not being able to log on much while away?.
> 
> ray.


*YEAH* 8O I've had a sex change, I wear a size 18 dress & like to be called Loretta,

Oh & I support oxford united


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I almost belived that Loretta --- until the Oxford United bit :roll: :lol:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

John finally, after almost 4 years, put a rack in the cupboard between the cooker and fridge.   

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dalspa wrote: "Been very quiet of late with a lot of people away.
Barryd off on his travels again but won't be away long as only got 6euros.
Pippin suffered a gas attack from the filler hose when filling his gaslow."

We still have the six euros as the aire as we're supposed to pay on last night nobody came for the money.

It should last us until we can track Ray down in the alps where he Sandra and fat dog will hopefully take pity on us and feed and water (beer) us! 

If only you didn't have to put diesel in these flipping things this would be a cheap way to live! Oh and if only French goodies didn't taste so nice!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Barry, please learn how to press CTRL ALT 4 simultaneously.

It will make your posts a bit shorter.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Dunno, Ray, we;ve been away since end of May too, again with little internet. Actually, the internet is a very useful tool, and I enjoy using this site most of the time, but I have to say we didn't really miss the internet. As for newspapers and the telly, we never miss those at all, in fact getting away from TV is one of the plusses!

If anything really important happens, we know one of our kids will ring us.

Hope you had as good a time as we did!

Linda


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pipsqueak! If you can tell me how to press ctrl alt 4 on the mobile b/w version mhf on my phone I will happily so it although im not sure how it will make it shorter! 

Don't talk to me about the Internet.

I spent two hours this morning trying to get online to fix a computer issue back home. Went to two towns and both connections were rubbish. I almost chucked the laptop through the window!

I knew I had to do it this morning as we were going up in the hills to the middle of nowhere where of course there wouldn't be a connection at all.

So. Here I am how say up a mountain, nothing here as a perfect wifi signal from some ski place!!!!

Sorry.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> So. Here I am how say up a mountain, nothing here as a perfect wifi signal from some ski place!!!!
> 
> Sorry.


Snigggeeerrrrr..

ray.


----------

